# My shop, if you can call it a shop.



## shadetree_1 (May 29, 2014)

Not much in the way of a shop but it will do until I can get a building put up.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## manbuckwal (May 29, 2014)

These are nice looking blanks (along with all the other awesome DIW) , what are they ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (May 29, 2014)

I need to come visit you


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 29, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I need to come visit you[/QUOTE
> 
> I've got 2 Dobbies here that don't do rednecks from Mississippi, unless they come bearing gifts!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 29, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> These are nice looking blanks (along with all the other awesome DIW) , what are they ?
> 
> View attachment 52167


 
Crosscut Bocote.


----------



## ironman123 (May 29, 2014)

Shouldn't need a big building. Not much equipment and just a little timber. haha . Kidding aside Joe, you have the most fabulous array of figured wood that I have seen. How many HP on that table saw?

Ray


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 29, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Shouldn't need a big building. Not much equipment and just a little timber. haha . Kidding aside Joe, you have the most fabulous array of figured wood that I have seen. How many HP on that table saw?
> 
> Ray


 
Just 1 horse but it was made back when 1 horse was really 1 horse and then some, it's a 1959 motor, I've had it for years in storage, I guess maybe 25 years and when the original motor quit last year I got it out and hooked it up it's got plenty of power, it cuts Ironwood and thumbs with equal eaze.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Patrude (May 29, 2014)

You got a great inventory there, is that a Craftsman saw? It looks like the one I have. Mine is a old timer, I'm 68,& it once belonged to my Uncle. He used it to build his house back when I was a young kid. I'm using it as a Sander . Good luck building the new shop


----------



## Tclem (May 29, 2014)

I'll bring some of my diw

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 29, 2014)

Patrude said:


> You got a great inventory there, is that a Craftsman saw? It looks like the one I have. Mine is a old timer, I'm 68,& it once belonged to my Uncle. He used it to build his house back when I was a young kid. I'm using it as a Sander . Good luck building the new shop


 
Yep it's a 1957 Craftsman


----------



## Kevin (May 29, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 29, 2014)

Kevin said:


> View attachment 52177
> 
> View attachment 52178
> 
> ...


 
Shade Umbrella's that the PD uses for outside crime scenes (they bought bigger ones)

foot rests for the axles on my 7 year old grandson's bike

James Patterson (but Clive is my favorite)

Creosote Bush's (once in a while you will fine one big enough to get pen blanks from, but seldom)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 29, 2014)

Holy cow! Look at all that wood!!! Jeezem crow!!


----------



## Blueglass (May 29, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> Just 1 horse but it was made back when 1 horse was really 1 horse and then some, it's a 1959 motor, I've had it for years in storage, I guess maybe 25 years and when the original motor quit last year I got it out and hooked it up it's got plenty of power, it cuts Ironwood and thumbs with equal eaze.


I don't see an OUCH!!! Button.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 13, 2014)

Finally got the ground cleared for a real shop, got to treat the ground yet for termites and then wait impatiently for 20 days until the shop gets her it's a 10' x 20' wood frame barn style with double 3' doors on one of the long sides, I'll post a picture when it gets here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Sprung (Jun 13, 2014)

Awesome, Joe! Can't wait to see pics of the new shop in place!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ghost1066 (Jun 18, 2014)

Looks like it is working to me. I have mine in a one car garage and I process by taking my table saw out and setting it up under a shade tree. I split all the logs right now with an axe, hammer and wedge. My wood pile isn't as pretty as yours.


----------

